# QH x Appy mare



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

No, no guarantees with an Appaloosa foal, unless the sire is fewspot (homozygous), and even then the actual pattern will vary dramatically.

Paint depends on pattern. Homozygous tobiano stallions will guarantee a marked foal. Not so for heterozygous tobianos or the various overos.

Palomino and buckskin each have a 50% chance of passing on the creme gene, which will dilute the base color. What is inherited depends on your mare's base color. And of course if she is gray, she can cancel any of the above out.


----------



## DakodiRose (Apr 18, 2011)

My mare is bay, her mum was a chestnut and her dad was a bay appy like on his legs the spots were black and the spots on his body were bay.. ?? lol


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wait, she's a solid bay from Appaloosa stock? Is she patterned at all? Was her mother solid? Do you have pics?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Paint depends on pattern. Homozygous tobiano stallions will guarantee a marked foal. Not so for heterozygous tobianos or the various overos.


This isn't entirely accurate. Homozygous tobiano stallions will guarantee that the foal receives a tobiano gene, but that is not a guarantee of marking.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ I was thinking this as well


----------



## DakodiRose (Apr 18, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Wait, she's a solid bay from Appaloosa stock? Is she patterned at all? Was her mother solid? Do you have pics?


 
Yes, she's solid and no no patterns at all, he mum was a solid chesnut qh and yes and excuse how fat she was lol..


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Fewspots AND snowcaps both are known to sire/produce 100% color and/or characteristics, even with solid non-app mates. Some appaloosa roans will as well, but its hard to tell by phenotype which ones.

Does your mare have mottled pink and grey/black skin under her tail, or on her udder? Do the "whites of her eyes" (sclera) show more prominently than average? Her front hooves look almost striped... just wondering if perhaps she inherited Appaloosa characteristics?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my little colt had a Varnish Roan appy mom, and a fading black daddy. and sparta has NO appy characteristics whatsoever.


----------

